# Staple removal



## jekleberry@orioncancercare.com (May 20, 2014)

What code to bill for staple removal. We are not the md who placed them and would like to try and bill it but can only find a code for suture removal.. We understand this may not be a payable code.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sheardmd (May 20, 2014)

We bill E&M for these services.


----------



## Bobbig (May 20, 2014)

If your provider didn't put the staples in, you can charge an office visit.  for the diagnosis use the V58.32 along with the wound code (ie, 883.0)


----------



## mitchellde (May 20, 2014)

Bobbig said:


> If your provider didn't put the staples in, you can charge an office visit.  for the diagnosis use the V58.32 along with the wound code (ie, 883.0)


You do not add the wound code.  If there are sutures or staples in place then there is no wound to code.  Use only the V58.32 code.


----------

